# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Tour de Thailand

## schiene

Auch  in  diesem  Jahr  findet noch bis Anfang Januar 2011 die Tour de Thailand statt, bei der Radler für einen wohltätigen Zweck das Königreich mit dem Zweirad durchqueren. Startort ist Chiang Mai im Norden, das Ziel ist Phuket im Süden des Königreiches. Zu der 1.900 Kilometer langen Tour sind alle Radfahrer herzlich eingeladen. Anmeldung und Infos zum Tourenverlauf und Zwischenstationen:
http://www.tourdethailand.com/

----------

